# What exercises are best to enhance punching power?



## StezzerRage (Oct 12, 2010)

And what muscles are best to develop?

Someone has been giving me a lot of grief just lately and i've decided they deserve a punch. Seriously they DESERVE it. It's not me just being a thug.

However, it's a couple of months before I get to see him face to face. Until then I intend to train up my punching power. What lifts are best for this?


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Just train everything and learn how to punch properly


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Triceps, back and forearms...IMO...


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pmsl is this a joke? How old are you?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

legs...........for when he trys to punch you back


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

fadel said:


> Just train everything and learn how to punch properly


This :thumbup1:

You put your whole body into punching


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

punch with weights for a while...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A simple way is to add a brick in your hand while you throw the punch....it will make it hurt much more.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Play the "how hard can you hit you woman" punch bag game in the night clubs all night and keep beating your score!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

haha excellent troll job

the lifts i would suggest are either

http://www.stannahstairlifts.co.uk/en/latest-stairlifts/solus-161.html?vmcchk=1

or if you can stretch to it try

http://www.otisworldwide.com/k2-elevators.html


----------



## StezzerRage (Oct 12, 2010)

I am now 14.5 stone

Squat 140kg

Deadlift 170kg

Bench 100kg

Press 60kg

All for 5

Would you say this level of strength means i can hit hard?


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Lats, arms, back in general, shoulders.. triceps to an extent.... the list goes on

Just stick to full body and compounds and you can't go wrong.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I suggest a headbutt. you can train for this by repeatedly headbutting a stone wall as hard as you can until failure.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

punch yourself as hard as you can in your thigh, if it hurts and gives you a dead leg feel happy you hit hard, if not your a massive nancy boy and shouldnt fight...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

As much as the OP post was immature I would be interested in a serious response to improve for MMA 

Anyone?


----------



## StezzerRage (Oct 12, 2010)

what punch is best for a weight lifter such as myself? A hook or a straight punch?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

StezzerRage said:


> what punch is best for a weight lifter such as myself? A hook or a straight punch?


 Crazy man style farmers punch is the only way to go mate:thumbup1:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

StezzerRage said:


> what punch is best for a weight lifter such as myself? A hook or a straight punch?


haymaker.............

this is a wind up:confused1:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

That One Inch Mutha-fcuker that old Brucie used to do,its the only way with your stats mate:thumb:

Make sure you are not 2 Inches away though.

Go get em tiger:thumbup1:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

best punch a nice fruit punch, use some fresh pineapple and coconut if you can get it....lots of ice too - and be generous with the rum


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> As much as the OP post was immature I would be interested in a serious response to improve for MMA
> 
> Anyone?


i was told a good punch comes from the legs if that makes sense,strong

legs and core.


----------



## StezzerRage (Oct 12, 2010)

mal said:


> i was told a good punch comes from the legs if that makes sense,strong
> 
> legs and core.


squats then?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

StezzerRage said:


> squats then?


not really,ive not known boxers round here squating tbh,road

running,general ring work will build leg strength,bag work

pad work etc is all you can really do?


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Crazy man style farmers punch is the only way to go mate:thumbup1:


i agree start throwin some windmills


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Without proper technique and the ability to time a punch you are lost. The best exercise to improve punching power is "punching" but I would recommend seeking some instruction and join a boxing / MMA club. Once the technique is good then other exercises will help, personally if you want to become a footballer you wouldn't spend hours in the gym doing leg extensions prior to ever having kicked a ball would you. IMO some people could train hard and never throw a good punch.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

diesel09 said:


> i agree start throwin some windmills


That's right boyyyyy


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Spriggen said:


> That's right boyyyyy


which ones you:lol:


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Punching is more about hand speed than just stength, therefore the best thing you can do is practice punching. Also don't aim to hit the surface you are looking at ie someones nose, aim at the back of that surface, eg the back of their head, so you punch through your target, much more effective. All that being said, best advice is grow up, act like a real man.....do 'em with a baseball bat! lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

StezzerRage said:


> I am now 14.5 stone
> 
> Squat 140kg
> 
> ...


No, punching is about technique. Punching Power = Acceleration x Mass :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Watch this video mate, great tips

GWLYmOorUho[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> That's right boyyyyy


:laugh: yeah just watch a few episodes of jersey shore youll be drunken haymakering in no time


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

In the last 5 years I can count on one hand how many fights I've seen last more than a second at the punching stage before it's dragged to the ground grappling


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Punchers are born not made, no exercise will make you a knockout king, you either have it or you don't.

Handspeed won't improve power either in that case then why is Paulie Malignaggie fr example so feather fisted?

Try focusing on your technique.

Plant your feet, hit with the first two knuckles nearest your thumb, keep your wrist straight and hit the **** in the jaw as hard as you can. If he don't drop then give him a swift kick to the bollocks, if that don't make him drop then run for your life.

I wouldn't throw a hook unless you know how to throw one properly which you clearly don't, that in my opinion is how a lot of people get knocked out, they lean backwards and throw some stupidly wide hook you can see coming a mile off and get tagged with a counter.

Straight down the pipe - Goodnight!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Punchers are born not made, no exercise will make you a knockout king, you either have it or you don't.
> 
> Handspeed won't improve power either in that case then why is Paulie Malignaggie fr example so feather fisted?
> 
> ...


All of this!

And to be honest, a good firm snappy jab sorts out most people on the street because they don't see it coming.

As suggested no point throwing big hooks, haymakers or loading up a straight right, after all if you break your hand then it's you who'll get fvcked up big time! :lol:


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

1 Get a puch bag n practise like fook or theres number 2, lump of wood from behind, have it :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> *Punchers are born not made, no exercise will make you a knockout king, you either have it or you don't.*


Dont believe that personally. Just IMO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

StezzerRage said:


> what punch is best for a weight lifter such as myself? A hook or a straight punch?


It fcuking sh1t like like this as to why i dont post anymore 

Just hit the fcuker clean on the dimple in his chin.

Failing that take a 30yard run up and screm at top of your voice....with a name like stezza rage something tells me you must be around the age of 13?????


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

mike tyson rarely used weights, if ever. you've either got it or not, technique helps but you need that killer instinct. train with weights and use a hundred kilo+ punch bag. itll take years to get to your peak! keep at it!


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

grab the fckur by the back of the head with your weaker hand and dont stop punching with your right til he drops...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't stand with your legs parralell (sp?) if you get pushed or punched, you'll go over.

Stand with your left foot forward, and right foot back bend your knees a bit.

Keep your hands up.

Go for left jabs first. Get his eyes streaming with a quick jab on the nose so he's in pain and can't see you well.

Then a few hard rights. Lean into them.

An uppercut and a hard right hook to the temple.

As for developing punching speed and power, stand in the above stance and get a 2.5kg dumbell in each hand and keep throwing jabs for rounds of 3 mins.

Failing that..........


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

So did the OP get him after the school holidays were finished or not?


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Its kinder natural it also depends how you punch, shoulders and triceps for me idk how you strengthen your elbows i suppose hammer curls are good.

Make sure you hit him with 1 mash him up with that, remember a fight is about hurting the other person but jabs can be handy to daze em then you can smack em.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

david hay was looking good today,15.5 body weight.


----------

